# saisie automatique



## houlala63 (11 Juin 2006)

Bonjour  

Je me demandais si il étais possible d'automatiser la saisie de caracteres dans une boite de dialogue d'une application  .... 

J'ai vu qu'apple script permettais pas mal de choses mais apparamment il faut que l'application soit "scriptable" d'apres ce que j'ai cru comprendre ? 


Pouvez vous m' éclairer la dessus ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

houlala63 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Je me demandais si il étais possible d'automatiser la saisie de caracteres dans une boite de dialogue d'une application  ....
> 
> ...


Sous Mac OS X 10.3 ou supérieur, il n'est pas nécessaire que l'application soit scriptable.
Mais de quelle boîte de dialogue s'agit-il ? Le scriptage d'interface n'est peut-être pas utile dans le cas qui t'intéresse.


----------



## houlala63 (11 Juin 2006)

par exemple les boites de dialogue qui demandent le mot de passe root
j'aurai un petit scrip,juste a cliquer dessus et sa s'inscrit dans la boite de dialogue

ou encore un pt'tit script pour cliquer automatiquement sur not yet quand vous lancez un shareware qui vous rapelle que c'est un shareware ... 

Ce genre de choses ...


----------

